# what tires are you running with???????



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

i have 315 70 17 bf goodrich all terrians on my truck now but i am in need of new tires but i want to keep the same size but with a load e rating instead of the load d which is on now cause i went threw them way to fast


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

i just got me a set of BF Goodrich All Terrains on my Avalanche..

265/70/R17

they look mean and grip the road great! Think im gonna get the same ones for the Dodge that i buy.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I just ordered a set of Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo 2's for my truck, but in the stock size. I currently have 295/70r17 Nitto Terra Grapplers, and never was all that thrilled with them. I decided to go thinner again for a little extra grip.

I looked, and the Revos are available in your size, with an E rating according to TireRack http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...REVO2OWL&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

hey how do you like those tires so far


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

If you mean the Bridgestones, I can't say. They haven't come in yet.

Apparently, there are shortages in some of the most popular tire sizes right now. According to my tire dealer, mine should be in by Friday or Monday.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

These are all of the tires I've run on my dually.

The first set was BF Goodrich Commercial TA's. This tire comes in two variations, one is a traction tire and one is a steering tire. I started with 6 steering tires and then switched to 6 traction tires for more winter traction. I liked the more aggressive traction tires better as far as all around performance but the steering tires offered better fuel economy and less road noise. Both tires had excellent winter traction.

















Then I switched to Sierradials. This is a Cooper private label tire. Great tires, great warranty. I liked these a lot better than my BFG Commercial TA's. 









Now I'm running a set of Grizzly Grips. Pretty much a very agressive all terrain private label tire by Dunlop. These are great tires for the money and are a load range E mud terrain. All of the above tires are load range E.









I've also run BFG all terrains, Goodyear MTR's, Goodyear Silent Armor's, Yokohama Geolander AT+2's, and a few others.

All and all my favorite tire for all around everyday use and excelent snow traction is the Goodyear Silent Armor tire. I ran those in a 265/75R16 load range E on a chevy 2500. They were by far my favorite tire. Just spendy.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

hi_octane;840707 said:


> i have 315 70 17 bf goodrich all terrians on my truck


Same, I have no complaints.


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

hi_octane;849536 said:


> hey how do you like those tires so far


I just love the BF Goodrich AT's. i just ordered a set of them for my Dodge Pickup.


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

guys dont get my wrong i loved my bfg all terrians i just went threw a set of tires way to fast i pull a lot of trailer with skid steers, cars, trucks the works the load d's just didnt do it for me i need the load e's i just want to run the same size i have on my truck now which is the 315 70 17 thats all but thank you all for the in put


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

AiRhed;849669 said:


> These are all of the tires I've run on my dually.
> 
> The first set was BF Goodrich Commercial TA's. This tire comes in two variations, one is a traction tire and one is a steering tire. I started with 6 steering tires and then switched to 6 traction tires for more winter traction. I liked the more aggressive traction tires better as far as all around performance but the steering tires offered better fuel economy and less road noise. Both tires had excellent winter traction.
> 
> ...


where did you get your grizzly grips and do you know if the make them in a 315/70/17???


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Goin big eh!

The grizzly grip is a Del-Nat tire. (Delta-National) Here is their website: http://www.delnat.com/

The grizzly grip is of Chinese origin and is not a Jap tire like Toyo, Yokohama etc. Still however, it is a good tire and was refereed to me by several sources. As a reference, this company also produces pro-comp tires. The Chinese manufacturing scene has its ups and downs. One needs to pay extra attention to the products coming from there. These tires have been a good example of Chinese manufacturing gone well.

Here's a good article on the company: http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...095+del+nat+freshens&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

As for where I got em and the sizes available. I'll have to check with the shop later today or tomorrow. I couldn't even find the tire on the Del-nat website. I'm not sure how my guy was able to find them.


----------



## Diesel Nick (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive got the BFG AT's also, love them. I have 285/70/17, I wish I would have gone a little bit bigger though.


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

cooper s/t's amazing in the snow


----------



## RoguePrince (Oct 23, 2009)

whats the max size you can go on the 70/17 Rims???


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

First I beleive Stock/OEM size are 245/70/17 and 265/70/17.

If you assume you have the 265/70/17, thats ~ 31.7mm tall. 235/80/17s are also close at 31.8" tall and available in Load E.

Second, If you want to increase size and still keep Load E, I suggest getting the 20s of the newer HD rams and putting 325/60/20s at ~ 35.4" Tall. Load E sizes are only available in certain sizes, and 315/70/17 aren't one of them that are popular. However Firestone Destination A/T and Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revo 2 are good options to consider.

Now if you use these tires year round, I suggest you pick a tire that has the Severe Snow Service Standards (has the mountain/snowflake symbol.) A few Off Road/On Road All Terrain Tires have these and Load E. Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armors are the ones I chose for these exact reasons.









http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Goodyear&tireModel=Wrangler+SilentArmor

Now if you don't want to invest money in wheels and stuff, I say stick with your 17s and get the Firestone or Bridgestone. They are Load E, 10 ply built. I however picked the best tire for the job (Load E, Severe Weather Rating, Skinier over Wider) and picked the Goodyears.


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

I go with bfgs ats. check the weight the tires can handle bfgs D load range handles what some E do. I also like the general grabber at2. Very close to the bfgs tread. Dont go by just the load rateing also check what wieght they can handle  good luck


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I just had a set of AT's 285/75/16 load range E's installed this spring. I love the BFG AT's, I'll probable never run another tire.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

BFG must have done something in their manufacturing process in the last decade. I had 4 sets of BFG ATs through the early to mid 1990s that all split the sidewalls with low time/miles on them, and no chemical shines or harsh cleaners ever used on them.

So many people say they love them. If you gave me a brand new set, I'd give them back to you.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.tirerack.com/images/winter/TiresSuitableforSevereSnow.pdf

http://www.tirerack.com/winter/tech/techpage.jsp?techid=125

The only reason I use these tires is I've heard of a case up north where a plow guy is getting sued for not properly equipping his vehicle for plow duty which caused a death in a plowing accident. Don't know the details, but they blame his tires for not being the appropriate set of tires. Since then, I've always chose tires that have the mountain snowflake because at least you know someone did some testing to make sure they are good in winter weather. And if thats available on an all season tire that I can use year round, you know why I picked that tire then!


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

rickbays;851623 said:


> I go with bfgs ats. check the weight the tires can handle bfgs D load range handles what some E do. I also like the general grabber at2. Very close to the bfgs tread. Dont go by just the load rateing also check what wieght they can handle  good luck


thanks for the input i'm just going to run another set of bfg at's


----------



## prostk2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Also check Costco we have or had a sale on BFG AT here---not sure if it is still going or natiowide but was a great price LT265/75/16 E for $168.00. I know you were looking at a different size but threw that out for a reference price-----good luck with the purchase. I will buy the AT's again also---I have had good luck


----------



## Kevin58145 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cooper zeon ltz great price, handling and look its also an A/T that does pretty good off road and in the snow


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the BFG 315/70/17 and have always loved them but there not going back on going with the Generals
http://www.treadepot.com/tire/04571090000.html


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by rickbays View Post
I go with bfgs ats. check the weight the tires can handle bfgs D load range handles what some E do. I also like the general grabber at2. Very close to the bfgs tread. Dont go by just the load rateing also check what wieght they can handle good luck


Load range D is not the same as load range E ... D will not handle the same load as E ...That is why they have different letters..


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RichG53;893091 said:


> Originally Posted by rickbays View Post
> I go with bfgs ats. check the weight the tires can handle bfgs D load range handles what some E do. I also like the general grabber at2. Very close to the bfgs tread. Dont go by just the load rateing also check what wieght they can handle good luck
> 
> Load range D is not the same as load range E ... D will not handle the same load as E ...That is why they have different letters..


Depends on tire size. A big D can often hold more weight than a smaller E.


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

yea well i just got my new tire put on the truck today i ended up running another set of bfg all terrians i did a lot of research and their load rating was the same if not high then a load e tire in a smaller size i love the way the 315s look on my truck i'll take some pics later on


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone had any experience with these Firestone's for a Jeep YJ '95? Awesome pricing!
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Firestone&tireModel=Winterforce+UV&partnum=275SR5FWFUV&vehicleSearch=true&fromCompare1=yes&autoMake=Jeep&autoYear=1995&autoModel=Wrangler&autoModClar=&tab=Specs

Any other ideas for my stock Jeep?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Just replaced my Yoko Geolanders[265's] with Cooper Maxx's from Discount Tire.Great tire,super aggressive,quiet,dedicated mud/snow,some kind of sidewall armor plating,best price + a $40 discount with free shipping.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, no Tread Wright references in this thread.

Got a set of Claws, load range E for the winter. Can't wait for a reason to mount them.

For the price, you could easily go through 2 sets for the same price of one set of brand new tires.










...........


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

GoodYear Dura-Tracs. Awesome.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Kumho KC11 PowerGrip

Running these on the Red Rocket 235 80R 16 E (10 Ply)...work well for me.


----------

